# Dog Walk...the long way...



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I didn't walk the dogs yesterday. They just did this all day:











I should add that they are indeed dirty beasts and I change my bedding often. 


Anyways, since we didn't walk yesterday (I had a nice day with my mom shopping), I took them on the "long walk" today. 

Here are some candids of Dozer:


















And Sargeant:




























And Hunter, the red headed step child:



















This is not a great picture. I took it to show my husband that Dozer actually got in the water! On his own accord! He is usually a sissy about getting into water. He was enjoying playing "get the stick under the water" so much that I had to go in after him because it was time to go and somehow, he did not hear me. LOL











And this is what Dozer looks like after a stressful vet visit and a long walk:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

This is random, but its crazy how much your dogs suit their names, they look like their names - if that makes sense lol 

Nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay so Sargeant reminds me of Sprocket.

Dozer reminds me of Gunner and Hunter is a red headed step child like Mikey :biggrin:

Nice photos!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Awwww! i love the one of dozer in the water you can see him intregued by that stick!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I think Sargent is ADORABLE in that first picture how he's under the covers with just his nose and tail poking out =P

Great pics =)


----------

